# Best way to clean bird poop



## taradefab (Mar 24, 2013)

im at a loss about how to clean it, i put one of kevins wooden toys in warm soapy water and rinsed it really well but the color was running out of the wood...i know the wood has to be dry before putting it back in the cage and that takes all day...what does everyone else do to keep the cage sanitary and clean


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I usually scrape off dried poop using a paint scraper once a week. That keeps the build up down to a minimum. Then once a month I wash everything in a vinegar and water solution, then leave it to dry in the sun or under the heater depending on the time of year.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wood perches can be dried in the oven too. that's what i do.

water and vinegar for me as well


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i soak my toys in boiling water (but that's a good idea to use vinegar!) the colour does run out, but i'd prefer them to be clean than bright and pretty. :/


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i use hot water and vinegar!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I use anti bacterial dish soap or a water-bleach mix (One part bleach to 9 parts water) and scrub everything down with a kitchen brush set aside for the very purpose. The colours do run, but you can soak them in kool aid to get the colours back.  I'm usually lazy and just get natural wood so there's no colours to lose!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wipe down the cages/toys/perches etc with unscented baby wipes, they are what I recommend every bird owner to have on hand, they do the job very well.


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

Renae said:


> I wipe down the cages/toys/perches etc with unscented baby wipes, they are what I recommend every bird owner to have on hand, they do the job very well.


earl: I agree. I buy the big box at sam's club. :lutino:


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

What ratio do u guys mix of vinegar to water?


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

*MeanneyFids*



MeanneyFids said:


> wood perches can be dried in the oven too. that's what i do.


And how long do u put 'me in the oven to dry?


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

nikami510 said:


> What ratio do u guys mix of vinegar to water?


I use half hot water and half white vinegar. I then rinse them off in cold water afterwards to get rid of the smell. It sounds like a lot of vinegar, but you can usually buy it fairly cheaply. I bought a litre for 76 cents the other week, which is enough to do everything in her cage and playgym two or three times. You don't necessarily need to immerse them, just dip a sponge in the mixture and give the item a good scrub.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I use poop off. I spray and let it sit for a bit. Then wipe and poop comes right off

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I would of never bought these but I got them as a gift and have been buying them since, Nature's Miracle Bird Cage Pop-up Wipes for BIRDS. The wipes are large and I don't know what is on them that works so well (yuca, I think) but they get poop off better than ANYTHING I've ever used. Like everyone else, I hate removing wooden perches, ladders, and toys to soak. They never quite look the same and my birds miss them while they're out of there. Now, I just spot clean with these wipes. I never use more than one a day (they work for the entire cage). I have poop-off spray, too, but I swear these Nature's Miracle wipes work better. I wish I knew why but they are now my "secret weapon" for dried poop in the cage. 

Now, I do use baby wipes for outside the cage, but mainly for ME when they poop on me, my couch, floor, or on visitors.


----------

